# Underneath Storage Slide



## Orville (Jul 18, 2006)

My wife and I recently purchased a new 27RSDS and have finished our maiden voyage; one month in the Carolinas (Some of it parked at our sons home awaiting our 8th grandchild). It was a great learning experience. As a generally handy person with a great home workshop, I am always looking for ways to improve or modify things to better suit my needs.

My present plans are for a slide or drawer for the underneath storage compartment. I do not like to reinvent the wheel, so I was hoping others had already made this modification. If so, what did you use for slides or rollers, and do you have suggestions, pictures or suggestions for this project? As I am presently away on a construction job, I am only in the planning stage. Any suggestions? Orville


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Orville, I'm not the handy one but seeing this is your first post wanted to welcome you to Outbackers. I'm sure many others will be able to offer you help with your project.

And CONGRATULATIONS on your new grandchild. Has the baby been born yet? Boy or girl?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Orville Smith! * action 
And congratulations on the Outback.

You might want to check the ceiling of the storage area for existing tracks. Outbacks used to come with a big 'Morgue Drawer' suspended from that track for holding supplies. Probably similar to what you are thinking. In the last couple of years, they have replaced the drawer with a folding table, but it hangs in the same track.

A lot of people that had the drawer did not like them, and will occasionally offer them to other members. You might see who still has one they want to unload.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As Doug said. and ask your dealer, he might have the whole set up on a shelf or can order one for you

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Where are you located???

I just took ours out of the front pass through.

The base screws to the floor with 4 screws and the drawer slides onto the base.

I liked having more of the open compartment than the drawer, but to each their own.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Orville Smith to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 8th grand child
I ike the drawer in the pass through
the you go Steve you can get rid of yours









Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Orville Smith said:


> I am always looking for ways to improve or modify things to better suit my needs.


You're going to fit in just fine around here







Welcome aboard!


----------



## Orville (Jul 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Where are you located???
> 
> I just took ours out of the front pass through.
> 
> ...


I live in NE Kentucky (Ashland). But presently in northern Delaware on a project. Are you anywhere near or between these areas. I will go home, and hopefully start camping in 4 to 5 weeks.

Orville


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Orville! action

Welcome to Outbackers action 
Keep hanging around, ya never know what you'll learn next...sounds like you're well on your way to 
mod-ville









Enjoy your new 27rsds and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome....Welcome....Welcome....

Glad you found this site...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I'd like to fit a plastic tub or two into the rails that the table slides into - kinda like a sliding drawer. Has anyone done something like that and what did you use ??


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Orville Smith said:


> I live in NE Kentucky (Ashland). But presently in northern Delaware on a project. Are you anywhere near or between these areas. I will go home, and hopefully start camping in 4 to 5 weeks.
> 
> Orville


Yeah....I was in Northern Maryland, Southern Delaware, and Northern Delaware....all yesterday.

We were near Assateague since Saturday. Too bad we are leaving for the Niagara Rally on Saturday for a week.

MAybe if you are still there in 2 weeks or so we can work something out







....Roadtrip!!!!

Steve


----------



## TexasHunts (Jul 31, 2005)

Welcome, I'm relatively new to and all I can say is this place is great.

I've got the table in mine but it doesn't take up the entire width. Sooooo, I've been trying to find a shallow plastice container that will slide in there for storing those little items that seem to clutter up the bottom. anyone find anytihg like that ever?


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

TexasHunts said:


> Welcome, I'm relatively new to and all I can say is this place is great.
> 
> I've got the table in mine but it doesn't take up the entire width. Sooooo, I've been trying to find a shallow plastice container that will slide in there for storing those little items that seem to clutter up the bottom. anyone find anytihg like that ever?


Hi! action

I agree, this is a wonder site









We too have the table stored in the top rails and we use different sized rubbermaid boxes/tubs in there (on the floor). We have a separate one for the potable hose, one for the regular garden hose, one for all the lights and one for everything else. We have a lot of junk stored there. Maybe too much.

Good luck!

-Kim


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

I use several milk crates so I can see through the side to find what I am after.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> In the last couple of years, they have replaced the drawer with a folding table


RIP to the trusty morgue drawer. I didn't realize they discontinued it.







Makes me feel fortunate to still have one in my 28BHS. Oh wait, but that is discontinued too


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I am near chicago and have a morgue drawer and base for the highest bidder. Bidding starts at $1.00.







You pick it up. Last time I did this I got $0.72 for my old RV cover.


----------

